# Ca va chier!



## jpmiss (31 Mars 2005)

Ayé je viens de passer "vieux briscard", appellation grotesque s'il en est, et le premier qui me propose de me couper ma viande aura a faire a moi! 

Il va sans dire que j'attend vos hourras, voeux d'allégeance, signes de totale soumission, cadeaux divers et autres sacrifices humains en retour de ma grande clémence.


----------



## pixelemon (31 Mars 2005)

attends que je finisse de couper ta viande... tiens voaaaalàààà... et n'oublie pas que Stéradent est ton ami désormais


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Mars 2005)

ça se fête, va falloir se la faire cette touze...


----------



## jpmiss (31 Mars 2005)

j'ai oublié de préciser que tout message désobligeant se verra récompensé d'un coup de boule rouge! 
Tu l'as échappé belle!


----------



## bebert (31 Mars 2005)

Félicitations pépé jipé !!! 
 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## elektroseb (31 Mars 2005)

bravo ! mais fais gaffe à la canicule quand même


----------



## pixelemon (31 Mars 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ça se fête, va falloir se la faire cette touze...



A-A-ALAQUEULEULEUUUUUU !!!!!


----------



## jpmiss (31 Mars 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ça se fête, va falloir se la faire cette touze...



j'en rève tant! sonnyboy me léchant les pieds! Rhââââh


----------



## jpmiss (31 Mars 2005)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Félicitations pépé jipé !!!
> :love:  :love:  :love:



Wouhahah! Un bebert tapis dans l'ombre qui refait surface au bon moment! :love:


----------



## CheepnisAroma (31 Mars 2005)

« Briscard » vient du mot « brisque », le nom du chevron que les soldats de l'armée napolénienne ayant rempilé arboraient sur leur uniforme.
C'était juste comme ça en passant, ma minute j'me la pète


----------



## Le Gognol (31 Mars 2005)

Prout !   :love:

'+


----------



## duracel (31 Mars 2005)

Super, et hier je suis allé à la piscine....


----------



## jpmiss (31 Mars 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> « Briscard » vient du mot « brisque », le nom du chevron que les soldats de l'armée napolénienne ayant rempilé arboraient sur leur uniforme.
> C'était juste comme ça en passant, ma minute j'me la pète



Un nioubie qui se la pète! 
sonny t'as le temps de lui faire passer l'envie de faire le mariolle dans mon thread? J'ai mes raviolis qui refroidissent!


----------



## pixelemon (31 Mars 2005)

des raviolis... dans un an la purée... et pis l'anus artificiel à noël ?


----------



## jpmiss (31 Mars 2005)

pixelemon a dit:
			
		

> des raviolis... dans un an la purée... et pis l'anus artificiel à noël ?



Ravioli frais ricotta, 2 fromages et basilic! Sagouin!


----------



## Le Gognol (31 Mars 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Super, et hier je suis allé à la piscine....


 
Moi j'ai pas pu y aller, j'avais piscine...  

'+


----------



## Jc Milhet (31 Mars 2005)

Felicitation encore 5700 post et je te rattrape.....Go...!


----------



## Dark Templar (31 Mars 2005)

Et pour jpmisss hip hip hip, et pour jipémiss hip hip hip, et pour jipémisss....


----------



## Jc Milhet (31 Mars 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Et pour jpmisss hip hip hip, et pour jipémiss hip hip hip, et pour jipémisss....




*Hourra!!*


----------



## pixelemon (31 Mars 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ravioli frais ricotta, 2 fromages et basilic! Sagouin!



je m'incline (n'y pense même pas sonnyboy ) devant le Basilic   tu m'a donné faim...


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Mars 2005)

Non je n'y pense pas.


----------



## pixelemon (31 Mars 2005)

Non tu n'es pas comme ça. (blizzard)


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Mars 2005)

Du tout.

Et puis tu n'es pas une fille..


----------



## Dark Templar (31 Mars 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Du tout.
> 
> Et puis tu n'es pas une fille..


 Genre... 
Comme si tu t'arrêtais sur des détails.


----------



## jpmiss (31 Mars 2005)

c'est vrai que les nioubies gonflés de testosterone a l'arrivée des beaux jours le sachent: continuez a vous badigeonner de biactol, pixelemon est un travello!


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Mars 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Genre...
> Comme si tu t'arrêtais sur des détails.



En même temps, c'est vrai que sur un malentendu...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> C'était juste comme ça en passant, ma minute j'me la pète



Jeune paon, j'ai quelques prérogatives en la matière ici ! Tâchez donc de briller autrement que par de vaines fafaronades et autres inutiles gesticulations dont j'entends bien qu'elles restent mon domaine ! Non mais...  

Ah et euh... tant que j'y suis : *Félicitations Jipé !* Je bois à tes 16000 !


----------



## pixelemon (31 Mars 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Genre...
> Comme si tu t'arrêtais sur des détails.



ouais en plus je rentre du Brésil... j'ai un ami chirurgien là-bas...


----------



## pixelemon (31 Mars 2005)

il faut savoir élargir le cercle de ses amis...


----------



## CheepnisAroma (31 Mars 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Jeune paon, j'ai quelques prérogatives en la matière ici ! Tâchez donc de briller autrement que par de vaines fafaronades et autres inutiles gesticulations dont j'entends bien qu'elles restent mon domaine ! Non mais...


Y a écrit « ma *minute* j'me la pète ». Donc j'le ferai plus


----------



## jpmiss (31 Mars 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ah et euh... tant que j'y suis : *Félicitations Jipé !* Je bois à tes 16000 !



'gaffe a la cirrhose!


----------



## jpmiss (31 Mars 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> Y a écrit « ma *minute* j'me la pète ». Donc j'le ferai plus



Commence donc par tomber le futal! C'est fete ce soir!


----------



## GlobalCut (31 Mars 2005)

Tu reprendras bien un p'ti coup JP :rose:


----------



## jpmiss (31 Mars 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Tu reprendras bien un p'ti coup JP :rose:



Avec toi j'en reprendrais meme plusieurs mon globalounet! :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Luc G (31 Mars 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Il va sans dire que j'attend vos hourras, voeux d'allégeance, signes de totale soumission, cadeaux divers et autres sacrifices humains en retour de ma grande clémence.



On croit rêver   Enfin, il rêve, plutôt   On dirait un ravi au lit


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Tu reprendras bien un p'ti coup JP :rose:



À force, je me demande s'il ne va pas avoir des irritations.  :love:


----------



## Luc G (31 Mars 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> *Félicitations Jipé !* Je bois à tes 16000 !



D'ailleurs, ça y est, le doc voit double   Je sens qu'on va vers le bithéisme à grands pas !


----------



## Dark Templar (31 Mars 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> À force, je me demande s'il ne va pas avoir des irritations.  :love:


 Mouarf


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ayé je viens de passer "vieux briscard"




Ah merde j'm'ai gouré c'est le bar ici !   


Euhh  JP  :mouais:


----------



## jpmiss (31 Mars 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> À force, je me demande s'il ne va pas avoir des irritations.  :love:



y te reste du poppers?


----------



## GlobalCut (31 Mars 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> y te reste du poppers?


 Yip s'est assis dessus


----------



## pixelemon (31 Mars 2005)

dan ilde ben resteu blus du tout....


----------



## jpmiss (31 Mars 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Ah merde j'm'ai gouré c'est le bar ici !
> 
> 
> Euhh  JP  :mouais:



Hé hé! scarb' au bar!


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> y te reste du poppers?



Sorry Jipé ! Dans ton état, j'ai lu "Pampers"...


----------



## jpmiss (31 Mars 2005)

y'a pas ma taille!


----------



## nato kino (31 Mars 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Sorry Jipé ! Dans ton état, j'ai lu "Pampers"...



Mince, pas assez rapide, j'me suis fait doubler (et pas prendre de vitesse !! Ça va derrière hein, chacun son tour !!   ).

Bienvenu chez les prostagénaires JP.


----------



## nato kino (31 Mars 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> y'a pas ma taille!


Pourtant, avec une si petite... chose...  :mouais:


----------



## CheepnisAroma (31 Mars 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Commence donc par tomber le futal! C'est fete ce soir!


Bon ben si c'est fête alors... je m'incline. Eh, c'est une image hein !


----------



## nato kino (31 Mars 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben si c'est fête alors... je m'incline. Eh, c'est une image hein !



Tu peux regarder des images en même temps, ça gène pas...


----------



## jpmiss (31 Mars 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant, avec une si petite... chose...  :mouais:



Chhhutttttt!!!! Y a aussi des nioubies filles!


----------



## nato kino (31 Mars 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Chhhutttttt!!!! Y a aussi des nioubies filles!



On me dit jamais rien à moi aussi !!    

_Tu peux me refiler les liens que je t'avais envoyé stp..._   :rose: :bebe:


----------



## Jc Milhet (31 Mars 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Chhhutttttt!!!! Y a aussi des nioubies filles!



mais toi, chut.....Mackie a bô boycotter le bar, si il lit ça, il va rapliquer dare dare.....


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2005)

Voici ta purée


----------



## Luc G (31 Mars 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Voici ta purée



La purée, j'en dirai rien, mais pour la présentation, c'est pas terrible, qu'est-ce que t'as fait de la porcelaine, bon sang !


----------



## CheepnisAroma (1 Avril 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux regarder des images en même temps, ça gène pas...


Je sais être sage comme une image quand les circonstances l'exigent mais là faut pas pousser 
Si j'ose dire.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> La purée, j'en dirai rien, mais pour la présentation, c'est pas terrible, qu'est-ce que t'as fait de la porcelaine, bon sang !



Les subsides pour notre maison de retraite ne sont pas suffisants


----------



## jpmiss (1 Avril 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Voici ta purée



Tiens voila pour toi  morveux!


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Avril 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tiens voila pour toi  morveux!



sacre Crumply........


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2005)

Attention à l'arthrite


----------



## nato kino (1 Avril 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> Je sais être sage comme une image quand les circonstances l'exigent mais là faut pas pousser
> Si j'ose dire.



_Arrêtez de pousser derrière !!_


----------



## macelene (1 Avril 2005)

Bon c pas le tout ...   

Mais puisque tout le monde y va de son couplet et gnagnana...  Bravo  

 AU fait viens donc fêter cet événement exceptionnel le 14 Mai...  en plus ya plein de monde qui t'attend...


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Avril 2005)

tu es trop forte, tu recrutes de partout........
il vont devoir l'agrandir la fnac d'Avignon, bientot......


----------



## Nephou (1 Avril 2005)

dites monsieur le vieux briscard : c'est au sujet duquel vous auriez publié une photo de moi cotoyant un Suisse hybride à l'ombre d'une cathédrale noire en caoutchouc galvanisé...

J'exquise des exuges

non mais


----------



## jpmiss (1 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Bon c pas le tout ...
> 
> Mais puisque tout le monde y va de son couplet et gnagnana...  Bravo
> 
> AU fait viens donc fêter cet événement exceptionnel le 14 Mai...  en plus ya plein de monde qui t'attend...


Bah j'ai envie mais je sais pas encore pour mes garde et tout ca...
Promis je me manifeste dès que j'en sais plus  :love:


----------



## jpmiss (1 Avril 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> dites monsieur le vieux briscard : c'est au sujet duquel vous auriez publié une photo de moi cotoyant un Suisse hybride à l'ombre d'une cathédrale noire en caoutchouc galvanisé...
> 
> J'exquise des exuges
> 
> non mais



Je fais ce que je veux!  Tu pourra exquiser ce que tu voudra quand tu sera grand! Non mais!


----------



## Nephou (1 Avril 2005)

tiens je te remplis ma déclaration :love:


*edit*



			
				le bulletin de (sans T) v a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à jpmiss.


----------



## prerima (1 Avril 2005)

Félicitations Jpmiss !


----------



## jpmiss (1 Avril 2005)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> Félicitations Jpmiss !


 
Merci prerima


----------



## WebOliver (1 Avril 2005)

Bravo JP...  :love:


----------



## KARL40 (1 Avril 2005)

Bientôt la retraite JPMISS, alors !!  


:love:


----------



## jpmiss (1 Avril 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Bientôt la retraite JPMISS, alors !!
> 
> 
> :love:


 
je parle pas aux gauchiss! 

  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2005)

La retraite est remise à 75 ans ouf


----------



## joeldu18cher (3 Avril 2005)

felicitations jpmiss, quand on voit ton avatar dans un fil, on sait qu'il va y avoir de l'info interessante , merci!!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (3 Avril 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ayé je viens de passer "vieux briscard", appellation grotesque s'il en est, et le premier qui me propose de me couper ma viande aura a faire a moi!
> 
> Il va sans dire que j'attend vos hourras, voeux d'allégeance, signes de totale soumission, cadeaux divers et autres sacrifices humains en retour de ma grande clémence.



felicitations JP... petit cadeau...    :rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Avril 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> felicitations JP... petit cadeau...    :rateau:




C'est une seconde main, il aurait appartenu à un autre JP, un deuxième du nom, qui vient de casser sa pipe parait-il...


----------



## gKatarn (3 Avril 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ayé je viens de passer "vieux briscard", appellation grotesque s'il en est, et le premier qui me propose de me couper ma viande aura a faire a moi!
> 
> Il va sans dire que j'attend vos hourras, voeux d'allégeance, signes de totale soumission, cadeaux divers et autres sacrifices humains en retour de ma grande clémence.




Yo bravo JP  et ne nous laissons pas faire : ces petites allusions mesquines quant à l'âge de certains membres ne peuvent durer   :rateau:

(eh, vi chuis plus vieux que toi )


----------



## supermoquette (3 Avril 2005)

putain 8000 allusions sexuelles déjà


----------



## Muti (3 Avril 2005)

MOI les vieux briscard je leur montre mon cul! aussi je tombe le futal et re lève ma jupette devant ta grâce mais ne compte pas sur moi pour te tailler une pompe et encore moins te couper ta viande!Démerdes toi et souffre en silence!


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Avril 2005)

Catherine Richard a dit:
			
		

> MOI les vieux briscard je leur montre mon cul! aussi je tombe le futal et re lève ma jupette devant ta grâce mais ne compte pas sur moi pour te tailler une pompe et encore moins te couper ta viande!Démerdes toi et souffre en silence!



ça c'est du post de ...........    

tu vas nous les tuer.....


----------



## gKatarn (3 Avril 2005)

Catherine Richard a dit:
			
		

> MOI les vieux briscard je leur montre mon cul! aussi je tombe le futal et re lève ma jupette ...



Que d'la gueule les nioubs  :rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Avril 2005)

Catherine Richard a dit:
			
		

> MOI les vieux briscard je leur montre mon c** ! aussi je tombe le futal et re lève ma jupette (...)




*Ok c'est le printemps, mais à ce point tout de même :affraid: *


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> *Ok c'est le printemps, mais à ce point tout de même :affraid: *



ce qui est sur, c'est que je ne l'aurait pas dit mais....


----------



## supermoquette (3 Avril 2005)

Catherine Richard a dit:
			
		

> MOI les vieux briscard je leur montre mon cul! aussi je tombe le futal et re lève ma jupette devant ta grâce mais ne compte pas sur moi pour te tailler une pompe et encore moins te couper ta viande!Démerdes toi et souffre en silence!


hé ben c'est du joli

tonygencyl ?


----------



## gKatarn (3 Avril 2005)

Tonyglandyl ?


----------



## jpmiss (7 Avril 2005)

On profite de mon petit tour en Ligurie et en Toscane pour flooder dans mon sujet!  

Bon, bah allez y profitez en, c'est moi qui régale!


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Avril 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> On profite de mon petit tour en Ligurie et en Toscane pour flooder dans mon sujet!
> 
> Bon, bah allez y profitez en, c'est moi qui régale!



le voyage c'est bien passé???.....

en tout cas merci, c'est un plaisir de flooder chez toi.....


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> On profite de mon petit tour en Ligurie et en Toscane pour flooder dans mon sujet!
> 
> Bon, bah allez y profitez en, c'est moi qui régale!



on a vu de la lumière et la clef était sur la porte...  :rateau: 

_à propos:_ bravo


----------



## supermoquette (7 Avril 2005)

je regarde les sujets, je vois "ça va chier", dernier post : lemmy


il est quand même bien foutu ce forum


----------



## gKatarn (7 Avril 2005)

C'est pour çà que tu viens en remettre une couche ? :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> C'est pour çà que tu viens en remettre une couche ? :rateau:



c'est un consciencieux


----------



## gKatarn (7 Avril 2005)

Il aime le travail bien fait


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Avril 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> On profite de mon petit tour en Ligurie et en Toscane pour flooder dans mon sujet!
> 
> Bon, bah allez y profitez en, c'est moi qui régale!


 La meme chose pour moi s'teup :rose:


----------



## Grug (7 Avril 2005)

surtout, bien viser.


----------



## gKatarn (7 Avril 2005)




----------



## jpmiss (7 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> La meme chose pour moi s'teup :rose:



Pour toi c'est open bar toute l'année mon Globalounet! :love: :love:


----------

